# wieder dabei



## Nachtelf (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Wollte mich nur mal zurück melden 

Nach längerer abstinenz habe ich nun auch wieder zum Benchen gefunden 

Ein paar Pünktchen konnte ich auch schon wieder einfahren und werde mal sehen das es noch ein paar mehr werden-muss nur noch die alte XP CD wiederfinden, damit auch vernünftig was geht...


----------



## N00bler (12. Juni 2013)

Welcome Back!


----------

